
Show HN: A Facebook chatbot that helps you make Facebook chatbots - heyrhett
https://www.facebook.com/chatbotcity/
======
heyrhett
To start using the bot, just send a message to the page. It's not super clear
if you haven't used a Facebook messenger app before, but this is all pretty
new and Facebook is still in the beta period for messenger apps.

